# /me is back.



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

This is a rather tempermental version of the /me functionality. Please post up in the bug report thread if you notice it breaking anything.

[action=Chris]uses slash-me.[/action]


```
[plain]
/ me does whatever (remove the space).
[/plain]
```


----------



## Ken (Jan 25, 2006)

/medoeswhatever.

 Hmm. I removed the space, and nothing happens...

Oh!  

[action=Ken Burtch]remembers the days of programming in PERL and not specifying which space to remove, so all of them go bye-bye[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=Chris]programs perl for a living, and still does that.[/action]


----------



## bracky (Jan 25, 2006)

So is there a sevenstring.org irc channel?


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Yep. I've even got an integrated Java Chat Room that will log you into the channel with your forum username.

For mIRC it's #sevenstring on irc.inter.net.il


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=Shannon]is happy.[/action]


----------



## DecrepitMortality (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=DecrepitMortality]just learned the solo from enemies of reality[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=D-EJ915]loves trance Ayumi Hamasaki remixes[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=Chris]has no idea what in the fuck a trance Aeuryiweury Haldasldna remix is.[/action]


----------



## Ken (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=Ken Burtch]laughs a tiny little laugh in a high, sqeaking voice.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

[action=Chris]slaps Ken around with a large trout[/action]


----------



## Naren (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Naren]also does a high squeaky laugh at silly Ayumi Hamasaki remixes.[/action]


----------



## Leon (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Leon]regularly chops down trees with herrings.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Chris]will go back and face the peril![/action]


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=7slinger]doesn't like eggs[/action]


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=theunforgiven246]farted and it stinks[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=metalfiend666]is bored shitless at work, so is surfing ss.org to relieve the boredom[/action]


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=telecaster90]has to crap. realllllllllly bad.[/action]


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Um, yeah...


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Roland777]is happy. Tired. But happy.[/action]


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]programs perl for a living, and still does that.[/action]



[action=eaeolian]wonders how program and perl got in the same sentence...[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> [action=eaeolian]wonders how program and perl got in the same sentence...[/action]



[action=Chris]wrote a program in perl to wirelessly control his beef jerky maker. There it is again![/action]


----------



## Donnie (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Donnie]wonders what the purpose of the */me thing is.[/action]


----------



## Leon (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Leon]thought about responding to Donnie, but forgot what he was going to say, and so decided to dance a jig.[/action]


----------



## Christopher (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Christopher]jumps on the bandwagon[/action]


----------



## fathead (Jan 26, 2006)

* fathead has been completely side-tracked by Donnie's mindboggling avatar


----------



## Ken (Jan 26, 2006)

[action=Ken Burtch]laughs a tiny little laugh at the size of Chris' trout.[/action]


----------



## Donnie (Jan 28, 2006)

fathead said:


> * fathead has been completely side-tracked by Donnie's mindboggling avatar


[action=Donnie]says not to think to much about it.[/action]

http://chunkpicard.ytmnd.com/


----------

